# Wanted: Easy Poultry Ideas



## Nurse Erin (Oct 29, 2007)

Due in part to the cost of beef, but also because we are not big beef eaters, we eat chicken and ground turkey.

We have found that turkey burgers are a no go.  It seems I am always making the same things and would like some new, non foo foo recipes.  My kids are 9 and 11 and are picky.  I know, they are old enough to eat it and believe me, they have gone to bed more than once with no dinner.

We are a little burnt out on sloppy joe's, taco's, chicken with rice and chicken and noodles.

I do have a super fantastic marinade for chicken, but you get burnt out on that too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jkath (Oct 30, 2007)

Nurse Erin said:


> .... non foo foo recipes......





Here's a few to get you going 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=658245


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

I roast boneless/skinless chicken pieces (esp thighs) in garlic and mustard and then use them shredded in vegetable soup with oyster sauce.

Some other suggestions:

Stirfry in Mexican spice mix and then add thru nachos.

Chicken thighs wrapped around a bit of soft cheese like Brie and then the chicken is wrapped in bacon or pancetta and oven baked.

Chicken mince stirfried with sliced water chestnuts and carrots (julienned for both) with Asian spices/sauces and then served in lettuce cups.  (San choy bow)

Chicken skewers marinated in soy, honey, sherry, garlic and ginger.

Chicken bits, bacon pieces and pineapple chunks in a mushroom sauce topping a baked potato in its jacket.

Chicken parmigiana.

Use chicken instead of mince in a lasagne. Use more white sauce instead of the tomato sauce.

Chicken, spinach, tomato in a white wine and cream sauce over your choice of long pasta.

Chinese chicken steamed dumplings.

Hope they help!


----------



## Nurse Erin (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW!!!  Thanks to both of you.  My family will be pleased.


----------



## Nurse Erin (Oct 30, 2007)

JKath,
the link didn't work.  Could you please repost.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

My family always enjoys a chicken salad---I put into bowls different fixings (lettuce, tomatos, radishes, onion slices, mushroom slices, shredded cheese, parmesan, various fresh veggies etc., and then they can mix up what they want and top with croutons.  I have on hand different dressings and some warm crusty bread.  They love it.  I steam the chicken ahead of time and cut into small pieces.  It's like being at a salad bar.  You can also have a pot of soup to add to it.


----------



## Nurse Erin (Oct 30, 2007)

I hadn't thought of having a "salad bar".  I've always just tossed a few different kinds of lettuce and home made dressing together.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

Another one I forgot is chicken crepes. Personally I like the chicken mixed with mushrooms in a white sauce but you can have asparagus or brocolli instead and use a cheese sauce if you prefer or even chicken and corn in a tomato sauce. For a real cheat, stir the cooked shredded chicken thru a large can of sliced mushrooms in butter sauce and roll into the crepes.

The mixture I mentioned in the previous post for use as a potato topping can also be spooned over thick pancakes and that is really fillling. For hollow-legged members, just add another layer of pancakes and mixture. Can top with grated cheese as well and stick under the grill for a mo as well. Put in chillis if you are that way inclined.

These are really good recipes if you have just roasted/bbq a whole chicken.  Excellent leftover recipes!


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 30, 2007)

*Chicken Breasts Mozzarella*

Take boned and skinned chicken breast, pound slightly. Dust into seasoned flour mixture, brown on each side in oil and butter in large heavy skillet placed over moderate heat. Drain on paper towel. Or just use grilled chicken.
Top with spaghetti sauce and top with mozzarella and put under broiler until cheese is melted and a little brown. Great served with noodles.

*Orange Chicken over Rice*

1 pound chicken breast, boned, skinned and cut into strips 
1/2 cup orange marmalade
1/4 cup orange juice
3 cups rice, cooked
Pam cooking spray

Brown chicken in skillet or wok coated with cooking spray.
Combine marmalade and orange juice, and add to skillet and chicken. Stirring occasionally, cook about 10 minutes or until sauce thickens. Serve warm over rice.

*Radar Range Chcken Spaghetti*

1 package spaghetti
1 whole fryer
1 stalk celery
1/2 onion
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup milk
4 oz. american cheese grates, my mother likes to use velveeta
1/2 cup potato chips, crushed
1 t. paprika, optional

Stew chicken in enough water to cover with celery and onion for approximately 1 & 1/2 hours. Remove chicken, celery and onion from broth. Discard onion and celery and debone chicken.

Bring broth to boil and add spaghetti and cook until tender.

Combine soup, milk and cheese in a 1-1/2 quart casserole dish and heat in microwave oven until cheese melts (about 4 minutes stirring every minute). Add chicken and cooked spaghetti. Top with chips and paprika. Bake in microwave for 6 minutes, turning dish every 2 minutes.


_Chicken Tetrazzini, Hot Chicken Salad, Chicken and Dumplings, chicken fried steak, and chicken a la king are other ideas which recipes should be easy to find._


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2007)

Nurse Erin said:


> Due in part to the cost of beef, but also because we are not big beef eaters, we eat chicken and ground turkey.
> 
> We have found that turkey burgers are a no go.  It seems I am always making the same things and would like some new, non foo foo recipes.  My kids are 9 and 11 and are picky.  I know, they are old enough to eat it and believe me, they have gone to bed more than once with no dinner.
> 
> ...



Try this: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f126/ground-turkey-38751.html


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

Moo Shu Chicken(instead of pork) is also excellent and I use lowfat tortillas to wrap them in.  You basically stirfry small slices of chicken with cabbage, carrots, onion, FRESH bean sprouts  if you can get them, and garlic. If you want to add even more nutrition I substitute "broccoli slaw"(which is broccoli, cabbage, and carrots) which I find in my salad section of the store.  You then add some of this stirfry mixture to a tortilla (I use the lowfat ones) and then add some hoisin sauce as well.  Here is an excellent recipe that I use all the time that includes a marinade sauce as well.  I use regular oil instead of peanut oil, however.

Other meal options are Chicken Marsala, Chicken Marengo, and Chicken Cacciatore which can all be found online and adapted to your needs.  Allrecipes is a good site and if you have time, do read the reviews and follow some of the tips.  Happy chicken feet!!

Moo Shu Chicken Recipe.  

My family is always excited when I tell them that I'm making this recipe.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 30, 2007)

Chicken with 40 cloves of garlic


----------

